# Adapter cord cover is cracking and peeling. Anyone else have that problem?



## MaherT001 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have two adapter cords, bought from Amazon last year.  Both cables are peeling.  Other than electrical tape to re-wrap the cord, anyone else have a solution.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, my solution was to buy a better wrapped cord from Radio Shack.


----------



## MaherT001 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks.  Guess that is the only choice.  Did not want to purchase another from Amazon.


----------



## pdfox (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the same issue as well.  I just emailed customer service and I am waiting for a response.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

That happened to me after a year and a half of use. The cords will wear out its expected for any usb cable to eventually wear out. I bought a $2 micro usb cable off of amazon with prime for a replacement. It is labeled as a "blackberry usb cable" but is a standard micro usb that works with the kindle.


----------



## pdfox (Nov 24, 2010)

I received this response from Amazon.

I request you to place a new order for Amazon Kindle Replacement Power Adapter with Standard Shipping and write back to us with the order number so that we'll issue full refund of the order:

Great service.  They must realize that they had problems with the cable.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tuttle,

While I agree it is normal for any USB cable to wear out, I find it odd that my amazon cable frayed after 18 months but my apple cables are still okay after 3 years.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

My cable started cracking after less than six months at the Kindle end, and after about a year and a half at the full-size USB end. The mini USB connector is just a _little_ too big to get heat-shrink tubing that will shrink tightly around the cable over the plug, so I had to go with electrician's tape. Since then, I found a generic USB cable with the right connectors and have yet to have a problem with it. I suspect that Amazon used a cable sheath that was stiffer, so that the bending of normal use stresses it more, causing it to fail quicker. In any case, as Tuttle and Scarlet observed, 3rd-party and generic USB adapters will work just as well and seem to have a much better lifespan than the Amazon-branded adapter.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Tuttle,
> 
> While I agree it is normal for any USB cable to wear out, I find it odd that my amazon cable frayed after 18 months but my apple cables are still okay after 3 years.


lol - my apple cords are cracking and broken after less than 2 years


----------



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

My cord also fell apart less than a year old. Does anybody know if they changed the cord with the new K3?


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

They did change the cord with the new K3, yes.


----------



## MaherT001 (Nov 17, 2010)

My cord problem is solved as Amazon is shipping (free) a new replacement cord(also free).  Maybe this new cord is a "new" generation and will not breakup in a few months.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Both my K2 cord and my Iphone cord cracked at the exact same spot both within 8 months of ownership. Quite a coincidence. I can't help wondering if they are not manufactured in the same factory. They are both taped now...........so far so good.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

splashes99 said:


> lol - my apple cords are cracking and broken after less than 2 years


So are mine.


----------



## jmandoman (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have the cracking problem but, the plastic cover around the smaller usb connector fell apart on my K2 cable after a year of use. I just scotch taped it together. It seems to be holding and works ok.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

For what its worth I went to Ebay, found a seller of the sync/charge cords with solid ratings (the negatives concerned the length of the cord which the poster felt at 30" was too short) and ordered the cord for the glorious price of One Cent(!!) plus postage of 2.97.
I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## deb27 (Sep 1, 2009)

My power cord is doing the same thing that others are reporting. The insulation is cracking and falling off.  My K2 is about 1.5 years old.
I purchased a new cable from monoprice dot com. It's a micro USB to USB officially called: 6ft USB 2.0 A Male to Micro 5pin Male 28/24AWG Cable
It cost $3.13 including shipping (to the USA). It does not include the plug portion (i.e. that which plugs into the wall). It's only the USB portion.
I received the cable within 3 days and it works just fine. It's a slightly loose fit in the end that plugs into the Kindle. I also confirmed that the sync to the PC works properly too.


----------



## sport91 (May 6, 2009)

After having my K2 for just over 2 years, I was gently packing my Kindle adapter cord in a Ziploc baggie for a trip and the insulation cover over the wire crumbled in multiple different places. The cord typically has stayed plugged in on my bedside table and I would hook the Kindle to it every few weeks to charge. It has been on a few trips with me but I'm not a frequent traveler. 

When I finally got back from the trip, I emailed Amazon Customer service and even though the Kindle was well out of warranty, I also received the reply to use the link provided in the email to purchase a (refurbished) one and they would refund my purchase after it was delivered. Not sure why they couldn't just send one out without having to go through that rigamarole, but they followed through. I now have the new one and I hope it doesn't shred with another trip and storing it in a baggie. This was my first experience with Amazon Customer Servioce but they certainly followed through on a clearly defective part of the Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The new ones don't seem to be cracking. I had one that was only a few months old do that and they replaced. CS is really helpful.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Very interesting on their response.  I'll have to check mine... they've been in the same spot mostly since I plugged them in.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh wow I'll have to check mine too.... odd this would happen.  I wonder if it is getting hot?


----------

